# Biggest full moon of the year Dec 12th



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

The biggest and brightest full moon of the year will be on December 12th. Anyone have any suggestions on exposure to shoot the moon? I will give it a try with my 100-400 with a 2x converter.

Interesting link:
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2008/09dec_fullmoon.htm?list1065875


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Set the lens on f8, start at 1/125 shutter at ISO 100. Manual focus! Shoot a little under exposed so you can increase the contrast without blowing out the highlights. I shoot mine about 2 stops under. Remember the display on the camera will look a bit brighter outside in the dark than it really is on the monitor in the house. I'd prefer to use the histogram for guessing exposure.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Arlon.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I can see Arlon smiling and rubbing his hands together...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Took your advice:









The moon on Dec 11 2008 shot with a Canon EOS 50D at ISO200 Handheld with Canon 100-400L zoom and 1.4X TC.
F8 and 1/160


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great shot Pocketfisherman. I did a little practice last night my self and took Arlons advice. I nailed the exposure but I seem to have a little focus problem. Thats awesum that you shot that handheld. Great job.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great shot for handheld Pocket. Ill was planning on giving it a try tonight. 150-500mm with my 1.4X.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

My try. I used a 70-300 handheld. i did the exposure @ 1/4000 iso 100 due to the brightness all the others were blown out.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

tightline80 said:


> My try. I used a 70-300 handheld. i did the exposure @ 1/4000 iso 100 due to the brightness all the others were blown out.


Bad Arse picture!! That's probably one of the best ones I have seen of the moon...EVER!!

Thanks


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I sized this one down 50% (for the larger view). 12/12/08 
Not really fare, I used a 2x tele on a 600mm manual focus lens, D90 and a big heavy old video tripod.

Click image for the larger view.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's mine. Went and shot in raw and forgot LR ain't handlen that file yet so went back and got some JPEG


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those last two are great. What camera and lens did you use MadF1man?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Just messin around. still need some help.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

5DMarkll with 500mm and 1.4. Out of 20 or 30 shots, diff ISO's and settings. 500 straight up or 1.4/2.0ext this one seemed to have more detail than all the others. Trey


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Rob what and how are ya shootin. Looks like white balance is off causing the blue tint for one thing


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

cant seem to get the detail.
Using canon xsi 55-250mm IS
1/125 f8 iso100

any ideas?

Rob


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

i was using the tungsten wb ( i think)

Rob


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Might want to change the WB. Auto is always a safe bet and then change it if needed. Detail not sure. Maybe over exposed a little. Focus might be off, camera shake if you handholdin it. Change the f stop back to 5.6 and speed up the shutter a little and see if it helps at all. Try to get the moon a little darker


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rob, looks way over exposed to me. I was using f8 with a 2x (effectively f16 and around 125 sec.) Shoot under exposed in manual mode, try manual focus also. I can't get a decent shot with AF. I shoot under exposed so I can increase contrast without blowing out the highlights.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

All great pictures!! Thanks for sharing guys. Did anyone notice falling stars with the full moon? I saw one that lasted forever. When it got real close I was waiting for an explosion....Glad there wasn't one.
My job sent me to Beaumont last night so needless to say I got home late and wasn't in the mood to break out the camera. I did look at the moon several times though. I couldn't help notice how bright it was. I wonder how the fish reacted? I'll have to go see the fishing reports.

Have a great day!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

This is my try at shooting the moon. It alot harder than I thought it would be.

Canon 40D 100-400L with 2X converter F11 1/125sec ISO 100


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like yours, Fisher Lou. I think you did a good job. It is pretty hard to do.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, they are all very nice shots. I didnt get a chance to shoot it. I had been at the Lonestar Rally in Galveston all day and took a "nap" when I got home. That little nap turned out to be an all night nap and I missed it. Great job everyone.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really nice shots yall...


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Great pics everyone! I made a quick wade Friday night from 9:30-11:30 and couldn't keep my eyes off the moon. The whole time I was out there I was wishing that I had the equipment and knowledge to get great shots like you guys accomplish.

I saw about a dozen shooting stars from 10:15-10:45, coincidently this was the time that I had my only two bites. No fish were caught, but I enjoyed it just the same getting to see and feel the full moon.

Something else really looked neat, a photo would have been awesome. The reef I was fishing had water as clear as I've ever seen at night, I could see the bottom and my shadow cast as I waded waist deep. 

Thanks for sharing the photos- Curtiss


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Capt, I've never seen the bay where it was that clear in the middle of tha day! (-:}


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking at this pic, I am curious if anyone got asny great pics of the moon when Venus and Jupiter were extrmemly visible. 
Should've made for some great pics.


----------

